
System UIcons – icons designed for products, no attribution - nabeards
https://systemuicons.com/
======
jyrkesh
Icons look pretty good, always grateful for free stuff like this.

Minor side: the first thing I typed into the filter box was "save" because I
wanted to see how the designer thought about the whole "floppy disk == save"
problem in a greenfield icon set. I thought it was even more remarkable (or
just notable, I guess) that there's no Save icon at all, which really speaks
to where the world is at around cloud-based web apps.

Why require someone to click Save at all, right?

~~~
com2kid
> Why require someone to click Save at all, right?

Sometimes saving is a high latency operation.

Sometimes you don't want to show others data as it is being edited, think
product data for an online story. Heck the "reply" button beneath the text box
I'm typing into right now is a form of "save".

Paradigms matter! Saving was necessary for all disk IO for a long time due to
technology limitations, but even now days it is still the appropriate paradigm
for certain circumstances.

~~~
derefr
> Sometimes you don't want to show others data as it is being edited, think
> product data for an online story.

In modern CMS workflows (used by e.g. newspapers), the software will auto-save
_draft versions_ ; while you then explicitly _publish_ particular versions
(or, more likely, submit particular versions for the next stage of the
pipeline, e.g. editing) by changing your latest version's _state_ in a drop-
down.

This process really has no analogy with _saving_ per se. It's more like
tagging a commit.

~~~
infogulch
Yes I agree that "draft" / "published" as a paradigm maps users' intentions
better than "saved" / "unsaved", which is more like an implementation detail
borrowed from apps exposing raw filesystem concepts.

------
mholt
Please though, if you ever use these (or any icons, frankly), PLEASE accompany
the icons with text so my aging parents -- and heck, me too -- know what they
mean.

All too often I am helping my family members navigate UIs that are "clean" yes
(plenty of whitespace! too much) but with icons that hide everything and don't
mean anything.

"Oh, to send it to your daughter? Click the 3 lines in the top right corner,
then click the two lines joined by a circle. Er, the one that looks like a
chart. Yeah, that means 'share' apparently. You just have to know that."

I kind of miss the days when software didn't change so much and came with
instruction manuals.

~~~
benrbray
The symbols are pretty standardized these days. I am always perplexed on the
rare occasion I encounter a physical radio, but I wouldn't ask them to waste
space by adding text to the buttons! On the web, hover text is probably good
enough.

~~~
alxlaz
For the love of everything that is holy, if in your design the icons for
"Undo" and "Jump Backwards" are practically identical -- as in this font,
where only the outline of the arrows differs -- , please, _please_ "waste
space" by adding text to the buttons.

Don't make people discover which one's "undo" and which one's "discard the
current screen" by trying the buttons out. That's not a friendly interface. An
interface can be friendly without looking like a five year-old's doodle. A
wall of text is intimidating and unfriendly, sure, but nobody older than eight
is intimidated by having to read six or seven words.

~~~
benrbray
Fair enough! I didn't look closely at this icon set, and definitely agree that
we should strive for high-clarity icons if they're the only signal about what
a button does.

------
Akcium
Looks pretty neat

Though I'm always afraid of using icon sets (especially for a big product)
because if I couldn't find an icon I need then sometimes it's not that easy to
find this icon from another source with similar styling

~~~
colinjoy
you could always bribe the author, I hear he's a nice guy :)

worst case you might end up paying some other designer to supply the icon you
need in the desired style. shouldn't break the bank, "especially for a big
product".

~~~
CoreyGinnivan
Can confirm that I'll listen (no bribe necessary) haha. It's going to take a
while to knock off every icon, but we'll get there.

------
rambojazz
What's the license? Are these in the public domain? And are the source files
somewhere?

~~~
CoreyGinnivan
I've opened up the repo now ([https://github.com/CoreyGinnivan/system-
uicons](https://github.com/CoreyGinnivan/system-uicons)), the licence is
officially "Unlicense License" \- it's all public domain. The SVGs are all in
the repo (or can download on the site). I'll be releasing Sketch and Figma
files soon :)

~~~
cutemonster
I'm curious about reasons you chose Unlicense

I like the icons, especially the bells, look cleaner than other fonts, to me

~~~
CoreyGinnivan
Thanks! I chose it because I want it to be public domain, people can copy,
remake, improve, do whatever they want with it. Don't having to worry about
any infringements.

------
CoreyGinnivan
Hey everyone, I'm the one that made these - happy to answer any questions :)

~~~
meristem
Great set! “Hierarchy” is misspelled as “Heirarchy”.

~~~
CoreyGinnivan
Oooo good eyes haha, thanks! Pushed an update.

------
bynormous
Thanks, I love me some icons. Looks like it could work well stylistically
along side those also using Github's recently redesigned octicons
([https://primer.style/octicons](https://primer.style/octicons))

------
ignoramous
I've used [https://ikonate.com/](https://ikonate.com/), and this service looks
pretty similar and of equal quality if not better.

> _Use how you want, without attribution_

This license reminded me of Sam Hocevar's [0] _do whatever the fuck you want_
license [1].

[0] Probably one of the first to advocate DNS based ad-blocking way back in
_2002_ :
[http://sam.zoy.org/writings/internet/doubleclick.html](http://sam.zoy.org/writings/internet/doubleclick.html)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL)

------
suby
Maybe it's just my particular setup, but these icons look blurry to me,
especially when you mouse over them. It looks as if there is no antialiasing.
I'm on Ubuntu with Firefox for whatever it's worth.

Other than that they look like nice icons and this is a nice effort.

~~~
CoreyGinnivan
I'll look in to it, thanks mate! Might just be an image rendering issue when
they're scaling

------
teddyh
I would prefer more usage of ISO 9995-7 symbols. They might be equally
inscrutable, but at least they are an international standard.

~~~
duskwuff
As far as I'm aware, ISO 9995-7 only specifies symbols which would be used on
or in relation to a keyboard -- glyphs representing functions like Shift,
Control, Escape, Scroll Lock, etc. Useful if you're trying to describe
keyboard shortcuts, useless if you're trying to describe a more concrete
operation like "zoom in", "add a comment", or "delete this".

~~~
teddyh
Keyboard keys have an extremely similar role to buttons in an application
program.

------
Thorentis
Looks good! Push left vs. push right icons are inconsistent though. The "push
left" icon makes sense (arrow pushing on a line), but the "push right" icon is
more like a __pull __right icon. The line needs to be shifted to the other
side of the arrow.

------
grishka
Some of them are great, but some of them aren't aligned with the pixel grid
and thus look terrible.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
That's pretty cool! Thanks!

------
jkoberg
Tiny inscrutable icons are a terrible design fad.

The solution isn't "yet another free icon collection"

~~~
_Microft
These do not have to be tiny as they are available as SVGs.

~~~
richardwhiuk
Just because a logo is a vector art doesn't mean you can just naively scale it
up.

~~~
_Microft
I'm aware, that's why I checked a few to make sure these actually scale well.

~~~
richardwhiuk
Normally when you make a logo bigger, you'll increase the level of detail, and
tweak line widths.

~~~
myself248
Obligatory:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AxwaszFbDw#t=17s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AxwaszFbDw#t=17s)

(aside: These guys sound like Deep #800080 don't they?)

